

PHP 7: Introducing a domain name validator and making the URL validator stricter - dunglas
http://dunglas.fr/2014/11/php-7-introducing-a-domain-name-validator-and-making-the-url-validator-stricter/

======
M4v3R
What about PHP 6? I've looked recently on php.net, but there are no news about
it over there.

~~~
chrisan
[https://wiki.php.net/rfc/php6](https://wiki.php.net/rfc/php6) PHP 7 was voted
to be the next version for the reasons stated on that page

------
lemcoe9
This does not sound like a very exciting feature. I understand its use and
necessity, but it doens't sound that exciting for a language that is being
accused of being "in the past."

 _Disclaimer: I currently do and have used for some time PHP at my job._

------
freedombeer
[https://publicsuffix.org/learn/](https://publicsuffix.org/learn/)

~~~
thefreeman
From your link

 _Some people use the PSL to determine what is a valid domain name and what
isn 't. This is dangerous, particularly in these days where new gTLDs are
arriving at a rapid pace, if your software does not regularly receive PSL
updates, because it will erroneously think new gTLDs are not valid._

